# "R rated photo inside" Rhino Beetle Love!



## scavenger (Jul 19, 2004)

I just figured I might overjoy some other Coleoptera nuts with these pics...


----------



## Navaros (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome! I want some of those!! :} Great pics.


----------



## spider (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice looking beetle. I like the male. With all those horns.


----------



## eksong (Jul 20, 2004)

How long do rhinoceros beetles live?  Is their a lifespan difference between males and females, like tarantulas?


----------



## ghost_tomb (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice pics mate, have you ever had South african tiger beetles?


----------



## Lochala (Jul 20, 2004)

AAAAAHHHHH!!! Run away from the horny beetles!!


----------



## Highlander (Jul 21, 2004)

Scavenger, you pig  

Jonathan/Highlander


----------



## scavenger (Jul 21, 2004)

ghost_tomb said:
			
		

> Nice pics mate, have you ever had South african tiger beetles?


You mean these ones? I used to have a couple dozen they would make short work of an adult mouse, hunting an a little pack and fighting with each other over food. they bred a lot but I never got the ova to hatch and i wish i could get more but no luck... if anyone has friends in Southern Africa I would love to know about it!!!

(Most adult Rhino beetles live a few months at best. some live longer)


----------



## danread (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Scavenger,

Do you have any idea of the scientific name of those south african tiger beetles, they aren't mantichora sp are they?

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2004)

Aren't those south-african beetles _Anthia_ spec. ?
I used to have 6 of them,... realy awsome voracious beetles.

Does anyone in the US ever managed to breed those in Captivity ?


----------



## Alex S. (Jul 21, 2004)

Those are giant predacious ground beetles (Family: Carabidae, Genus: Anthia). The giant African tiger beetles are of another predacious beetle family, Cicindelidae (tiger beetles), Genus: Manticora, which can include some incredible insect predators as well, such as Manticora herculeana, which can reach 3" in body length. Both Carabids and Cicindelids are awesome insects. Beautiful pictures!

Alex S.


----------



## scavenger (Jul 21, 2004)

Alex S. said:
			
		

> Those are giant predacious ground beetles (Family: Carabidae, Genus: Anthia). The giant African tiger beetles are of another predacious beetle family, Cicindelidae (tiger beetles), Genus: Manticora, which can include some incredible insect predators as well, such as Manticora herculeana, which can reach 3" in body length. Both Carabids and Cicindelids are awesome insects. Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Alex S.



Anthia... I only knew of one dealer who had them on his list and He has been legislated out of existance in Mozambique... I have never even seen Manticora available other than in specimen form. Do you know where i can find good pictures of Manticora herculeana??? It sounds awsome.


----------



## danread (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Steven,

What are _Anthia _ like to keep? I've seen them on the price lists every now and again, and i've been tempted. Can they be kept communally? What sort of setup were you keeping them in?


----------



## scavenger (Jul 21, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Hi Steven,
> 
> What are _Anthia _ like to keep? I've seen them on the price lists every now and again, and i've been tempted. Can they be kept communally? What sort of setup were you keeping them in?


I kept mine together... they would only fight while food was present and didn't seem to be able to hurt each other... I fed them kingworms, crickets, roaches, prekilled mice, canned catfood and some fruit.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice pics Damon, a little dirty, but nice!


----------



## Steven (Jul 21, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Hi Steven,
> 
> What are _Anthia _ like to keep? I've seen them on the price lists every now and again, and i've been tempted. Can they be kept communally? What sort of setup were you keeping them in?


hey Dan

They are very active carnivore beetles, who can be kept communial as far as i know and to my experiences with them they won't attack or stress eachother that quicly. i've kept mine in a large glass container (aprox. 80cm wide and 30cm deep and high) with a substrate of "leem"+sand (can't find a translation for this  :8o ) at about 30°C with a spotlight. feeding like scavenger allready described above.

When i move to my new house i would def. would like to start over with these guys,... it's about 5 years ago when i had them   

if i'm correct the guys i had were _Anthia thoracica_,... i had seen them "mate' but never managed to CB them,... difficulty is that the "larvea" are very canibalistic and should be raised seperated.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 21, 2004)

Ah, now that is some decent penetration  ;P


----------



## Alex S. (Jul 21, 2004)

scavenger said:
			
		

> Anthia... I only knew of one dealer who had them on his list and He has been legislated out of existance in Mozambique... I have never even seen Manticora available other than in specimen form. Do you know where i can find good pictures of Manticora herculeana??? It sounds awsome.



Here is a picture (bottom right corner of page) from the internet of what the basic (female) Manticora species looks like. Its not M. herculeana but a beautiful specimen nonetheless. They are just awesome predacious insects...

http://www.nfi.org.za/coleoptera/Beetles/tiger_beetles.htm

Alex S.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Jul 23, 2004)

@scavenger

the pics you put up have giant african ground beatles in them (thats one of their names)

I meant Mantichora scabra, 60-65mm in length a have massive jaws, also very fast runners, i've hopefully got a shipment coming in from africa in about 2 weeks which i should get 2 females and 2 males from. I've heard that they breed quite activly and can be kept in large groups

So i plan on breeding them into a large colony

edit: link
clicky


----------



## Lochala (Jul 23, 2004)

It looks like lady on top. they must be really into it.


----------



## 8leggedrobot (Aug 3, 2004)

Oooo, those are dy_NASTIES_ granti, yes?  LOL I found a d. tityus male at work in a bowl of potato chips -- the owner of the building was freaking out and brought it to me to ID, so, I now have a horny beetle, too. 

I have actually been trying to find/ buy more d. tityus the past few weeks -- anybody have any for sale or females they need a stud for? My lil Fred is quite the man, hehe


----------



## Navaros (Aug 3, 2004)

No not Dynastes, Allomyrhina dichotomas.


----------

